# Possible to bond 3 unspayed female rabbits?



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Well ive taken a desicion to take my rabbits down from 12 to 3 and kept 3 females. My shed is going back to its original 8 by 6 size and the remaining space is going to me made into a aviary for the cockatiels and i thought i might as well stick a hutch in there if i can get all 3 to bond.

Anyway just wanted to know the chances of getting them together with as little fuss as possible.

This was last night as i was cleaning the hutches out so forgive the mess, the hutch white rabbit is in is no longer in use and i just put her in there for the moment.

The two mini lops that were out together is the 1st time they were out, all that happened was the Sooty Fawn kept humping the other so biting or anything, I think my problem will live between the Sooty Fawna and the White as they both seem quite dominant.










Any advice, links to articles (Although i think ive read most of them ) anything thats useful =D

Thanks

Mark


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It is possible. I have a group of 7 which has 4 girls and 3 neutered boys. 

You would have to go about it the right way though. A totally neutral and small space(a 4ft dog crate in a neutral space is ideal for bonding 3) and they will need to be put togther and kept together once you decide to bond, otherwise the bond will break. You will need 4 or 5 days to keep an eye on them. 
When they go back into the shed, it wil need to have been dinsinfected and wiped down with vinegar to get rid of any smells that mark it as their terratory.

If you need help with the bonding process, there are lots of people on here who can help. Feel free to PM me or post up and I will help as much as I can.

*Heidi*


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> It is possible. I have a group of 7 which has 4 girls and 3 neutered boys.
> 
> You would have to go about it the right way though. A totally neutral and small space(a 4ft dog crate in a neutral space is ideal for bonding 3) and they will need to be put togther and kept together once you decide to bond, otherwise the bond will break. You will need 4 or 5 days to keep an eye on them.
> When they go back into the shed, it wil need to have been dinsinfected and wiped down with vinegar to get rid of any smells that mark it as their terratory.
> ...


Cheers Heidi, I only go out in the day to walk a dog for an hour because im currently unemployed so theres no time like the present to sort it, From what ive read from various website say to get a crate for eat rabbit and have them living closely??

Or am i better just getting one like you said and sticking them in together, I can bring them into the bedroom to keep an eye on them....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Cheers Heidi, I only go out in the day to walk a dog for an hour because im currently unemployed so theres no time like the present to sort it, From what ive read from various website say to get a crate for eat rabbit and have them living closely??
> 
> Or am i better just getting one like you said and sticking them in together, I can bring them into the bedroom to keep an eye on them....


Dont bother with keeping them next to each other, it just winds them up because they cant meet each other!
I would just get a big crate and put them together. Put the 2 who are ok together in first, let them settle down, the humping to calm down and then add the white one. They will need to be kept in the small space for the first few days and sat with pretty much constantly, until any chasing has stopped, and humping is minimal. They can be moved to a cleaned, de-scented shed once they are ok and they will need to be watched in there for the first day at least as its a bigger new space so they could kick off again. Get some gardening gloves at the ready incase you need to break up a fight, a water spray bottle so you can spray them to distract them if they kick off.

I will find a PM I sent to someone bonding a while back and send you it, just change it to your bunnies 

*Heidi*


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Dont bother with keeping them next to each other, it just winds them up because they cant meet each other!
> I would just get a big crate and put them together. Put the 2 who are ok together in first, let them settle down, the humping to calm down and then add the white one. They will need to be kept in the small space for the first few days and sat with pretty much constantly, until any chasing has stopped, and humping is minimal. They can be moved to a cleaned, de-scented shed once they are ok and they will need to be watched in there for the first day at least as its a bigger new space so they could kick off again. Get some gardening gloves at the ready incase you need to break up a fight, a water spray bottle so you can spray them to distract them if they kick off.
> 
> I will find a PM I sent to someone bonding a while back and send you it, just change it to your bunnies
> ...


Oki Doki, Ill see if i can get hold of a crate then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

As heidi said it can be done, but IMO it is better to neuter the rabbits before bonding. As this makes bonding 1000% easier and has so many health benefits.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If I were you then I would get all of them spayed because why leave them at risk of uterine cancer?
Then bond them after they are all recovered.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I know the risk of unspayed, im very much involved with the rescue world ( mainly with dogs but i did take on smaller animals for a rescue when i had my job )

The only problem i have is my money situation is horrid at the moment so i cant afford to get them all done at once and due to the council being idiots im having to take the shed down ( bit of a pest problem ) although they dont seem to mind the fact that my neighbours are dirty horrible people who have attracted the mice in the first place, so pretty soon these rabbits wont have a home unless i can bond them and build them a 2 tier hutch to share out of the wood that went into building the indoor hutches.


----------



## hopperholidays (Aug 15, 2011)

Personally I would be very surprised if you managed to bond 3 unspayed females. I would wait until you can have them neutered then try. It is generally harder to bond same sex pairs and much more difficult to bond trios.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I would never attempt this with unspayed females. Even if they initially get on, there's a high chance at some point it will all kick off. Also as has been mentioned the high risk of uterine cancer, so if you can't afford to spay them yet then perhaps it's an idea to save up some money or see if your vet would allow you to pay him/her up.


----------

